# Fiance Visa document checklist and Q's



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello all, thanks for taking the time to read my post - this website is a goldmine for information so thank you to all who share here.

I am putting together my document checklist for my fiances visa application for the United Kingdom. If I have missed anything obvious please can someone advise? 

First up: 

FIANCE VISA APPLICATION
APPENDIX 2 : HAND WRITTEN AND SIGNED BY SPONSOR

COVERING (INTRODUCTION) LETTER FROM SPONSOR (HOW YOU MET, HOW THE RELATIONSHIP DEVELOPED & WEDDING PLANS & FUTURE PLANS) - SIGNED
COVERING (INTRODUCTION) LETTER FROM APPLICANT (HOW YOU MET, HOW THE RELATIONSHIP DEVELOPED & WEDDING PLANS & FUTURE PLANS) - SIGNED
TWO PASSPORT SIZED PHOTOGRAPHS - APPLICANT
TWO PASSPORT SIZED PHOTOGRAPHS - SPONSOR
BIOMETRIC PASSPORT COLOUR SCAN - SPONSOR

POLICE BACKGROUND CHECK - TRANSLATED COPY
CERTIFICATE OF NO IMPEDIMENT TO MARRY - TRANSLATED
ORIGINAL PASSPORT (APPLICANT)
IELTS CERTIFICATE FOR A1
TB TEST CERTIFICATE


As part of the employment requirements: 

6 MONTHS OF E-PAYSLIPS
P60 E-SLIP
HR DEPT : LETTER ON HEADED PAPER STATING - E-PAYSLIPS & P60 ARE TRUE COPIES (AS THEY ARE PRINTABLE ONLY)
HR DEPT : LETTER ON HEADED PAPER STATING - LENGTH OF SERVICE, SALARY, NI NUMBER, CONTRACT TYPE


Financial requirements: 

6 MONTHS WORTH OF BANK STATEMENTS - THE ACCOUNT MY WAGES ARE PAID IN TO & A LETTER FROM BANK STATING STATEMENTS ARE TRUE COPIES, HEADED PAPER, STATEMENTS STAMPED

LETTER FROM BANK STATING ACCOUNT NUMBER, NAME, ADDRESS AND BALANCE, LENGTH I HAVE HAD THE ACCOUNT


Residence evidence:
TENANCY AGREEMENT : SPONSOR
TENANCY AGREEMENT : OTHER RESIDENT
LETTER FROM LANDLORD STATING THEY ARE HAPPY FOR PARTNER TO LIVE THERE
LETTER FROM OTHER RESIDENT STATING THEY ARE HAPPY FOR PARTNER TO LIVE THERE
UTILITY BILL IN SPONSORS NAME
COUNCIL TAX BILL IN RESIDENTS NAME
HOUSING INSPECTION REPORT
LAND REGISTRY DOCUMENTS - ONLINE

My living arrangements are thus - I recently moved back home (less than 6 months ago). My Sister owns the house along with her husband who lives in the USA, my Mother rents the house from her. Now I am here too, I have my own tenancy agreement. 

Are the above sufficient support with regards to the housing requirements?



Evidence of marriage plans:
PROVINCIAL BOOKING OF WEDDING - MUST BE ON THE APPROVED LISTING OF VENUES
REGISTRAR BOOKING? 
PRINT OF ENGAGEMENT ANNOUNCEMENT ON FB

I'm a little unsure of the exact process here as I have not been married before! If we find a venue and it is in a different county to where I live (and it appears on the 'approved list' of venues) what do I need to do other than book the venue provisionally? I've seen some people talking about speaking to a registrar - do they mean the registrar which is LOCAL to them or do they mean the people who actually marry them? Sorry, I am confused about the above.


Relationship evidence: 
SCREEN SHOT OF EMAIL INBOX - ALL EMAILS AND WESTERN UNION TRANSFERS TO FIANCE
COPY OF BOOKING FOR FLIGHTS TO TURKEY, UNITED KINGDOM (*2) & THAILAND 
INTERNAL FLIGHT BOOKING - UK
PHOTOS FROM HOLIDAYS AND PHOTOS OF FIANCE AND MY FAMILY TOGETHER
SCREENSHOTS OF WHATSAPP CONVERSATIONS - 1 EVERY MONTH OR SO




There we go. I plan on getting the ball rolling in the next 2 weeks or so, if anyone can advise I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks very much,
Jordan


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Appendix 2 need to be signed by yourself as an applicant that's what I did. You don't need tenancy agreement of other resident just their details on appendix 2. What's the exact situation with accommodation in the uk for you and your partner? You can make a provisional appointment with the registrar office where you intend to get married (this can be where you live or where you want to get married) and also what I did was to pay £35 each for me and my partner with Southampton registry office(designated office) for notice of intent and they provided a receipt from their system which I attached on my visa application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> Appendix 2 need to be signed by yourself as an applicant that's what I did. You don't need tenancy agreement of other resident just their details on appendix 2. What's the exact situation with accommodation in the uk for you and your partner?
> 
> You can make a provisional appointment with the registrar office where you intend to get married (this can be where you live or where you want to get married) and also what I did was to pay £35 each for me and my partner with Southampton registry office(designated office) for notice of intent and they provided a receipt from their system which I attached on my visa application
> 
> ...



Hey Toby, thanks very much for your reply. 

The housing situation is this, my Mother rents from my Sister. My Sister owns the house with her Husband and they live in the USA - I have moved in to this house and have my own tenancy agreement, which I will be able to supply an original of for the application. So, aside from this tenancy agreement, I will supply a council tax bill (from my Mother - I have only been in the house a matter of a month), my bank statements and mobile phone bills have the same address on also. I will also get a 'housing inspection report' to show the address isn't overcrowded (4 bed, 2 people living there).

Other than the above and a letter from the landlord (and my Mother if needed) stating they are happy for my soon to be wife to live there, is there anything else I'd likely need? 


Regarding the registrar - Its really confusing to me! 

The plan for the marriage at the moment will be one or two things I think. We'll get married locally, in Conwy county or there is a chance we will travel to England to get married if we can find somewhere which seems suitable. 

If we were to go to England to marry, the first step (after checking the venue is on the approved list of places) would be to go to my LOCAL registrar in Conwy and to inform them that I intend to marry? The Conwy registrar is able to process marriages which involve non-British nationals, as per the gov website. The receipt that I get at that point in time are submitted as evidence for marriage? (Along with provisional booking for the marriage presumably). 


Thank you very much for your reply Toby, I do appreciate it.
Jordan


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good thing is that Conwy is a designated register office so you as as non EEA citizen can give your intent of marriage there and even get married there. You'll do fine. Good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> Good thing is that Conwy is a designated register office so you as as non EEA citizen can give your intent of marriage there and even get married there. You'll do fine. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much Toby, I really appreciate the information


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I have a query if anyone could help with I'd be most appreciative. 

Is it a requirement to actually book the venue in order to get the Fiance visa? I'm finding that some places will only accept a booking if we have already been to see our local registrar and as my partner is abroad, that is not something I can do at the moment. 

Is it sufficient to book an appointment with the registrar for us both and to use this as evidence or should I look for somewhere that accepts pre-booking without visiting the registrar? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If the designated registry office allows you to book an appointment to give notice without your partner being present in the UK (they're not supposed to but often do), you can of course use the appointment booking. Even a provisional booking is usually acceptable; the venue likewise may allow you to "pencil in" dates without a deposit. 

Correspondence with the registry office is more important than booking a wedding venue, in terms of proving intent to marry. You can also show receipts for wedding rings and a dress, or other clearly wedding-related things, as additional evidence.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> If the designated registry office allows you to book an appointment to give notice without your partner being present in the UK (they're not supposed to but often do), you can of course use the appointment booking. Even a provisional booking is usually acceptable; the venue likewise may allow you to "pencil in" dates without a deposit.
> 
> Correspondence with the registry office is more important than booking a wedding venue, in terms of proving intent to marry. You can also show receipts for wedding rings and a dress, or other clearly wedding-related things, as additional evidence.


Thank you very much


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello all, I'm looking for some quick advice if anyone can provide it. 

I'm starting the visa application this evening, I am going to apply on behalf of my partner via the visa4uk website and I just want to make sure I have selected the correct options from their confusing dropdown system. 

I have chosen 'settlement > marriage' .. Is that correct? Confusingly, there is no option for a fiance visa. My partner is currently worrying because when she was in her home country getting her TB certificate they asked her which type of visa she wants it for and she said 'Fiance'. 

Can someone put my mind at rest? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's Settlement > Settlement > Marriage.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks very much Joppa, I appreciate it.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

It's better to get the TB test category as settlement rather than sub category 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Toby1988 said:


> It's better to get the TB test category as settlement rather than sub category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Toby, hopefully it won't be an issue for us :/


I do have another silly question .. 

Appendix 2 : - This is it isn't it?! 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf

People are filling this out themselves aren't they? Because it states its for use out of the UK only so I'm confused.

Do I need to fill this out and send along with my documents too? 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/261405/sponsorship-form.pdf


Thank you & apologies for the silly question.


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes those 2 form need to be filled out by hand and should be submitted along the online form and supporting document. Appendix 2 is mandatory and without that visa would be refused. Su07 form is usually for adult dependent family member to confirm that no access to public fund would be made. I submitted it with my application but some people don't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks again Toby


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

I feel like I'm asking stupid questions all the time!

My Fiance is going to get her documents translated tomorrow. She's been given two options by the company who will be translating ...

The documents can be : - 

Translated and notorised or 
Translated and stamped with apostille

Which of the two options should she go for? Is either okay?


Thanks very much again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The first.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello guys. I'm getting really frustrated with this process. It seems like every website is deliberately constructed to be confusing and complex. 

This evenings source of frustration is the TLS Contact website.

Registering my partner > Choosing visa type. I choose Settlement, there is a link to the Gov website that tells me this is for people applying to remain in the UK indefinitely and I am in the process of applying for a marriage visa. It talks about needing to be married, and for all I can see it is the wrong choice.

What is going on? Why can't it be simple? 

My options on their website are:

Student
Transit
Other Non-Settlement
Family Visitor >6 months
Family Visitor <6 months
Settlement
Visitor >6 months
Visitor <6 months
Tier 1
Tier 2
Tier 4
Tier 5
Biometric Enrolement for British Citizens

Please can anyone advise me the correct choice for a fiance visa? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Morning all, 

Please could someone affirm if my selection of 'Settlement' on the TLC website is correct? I can't really see what else it can be from the available selections, but some positive affirmation would certainly make me feel better!

Thank you very much


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The drop-down choices for a fiance visa are Settlement > Settlement > Marriage


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> The drop-down choices for a fiance visa are Settlement > Settlement > Marriage


Hello and thanks for taking the time to reply, I don't really have an option to select anything other than the 'settlement' option (it doesn't drill down any further than this). The website is : https://uk.tlscontact.com/uz/tas/index.php I don't think everywhere has these places, my partner needs to book an appointment and they'll take her biometric data and send off her documents.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

I will probably go for the 'settlement' option, despite the fact it feels wrong if I am unable to get any positive affirmation as to which is the correct choice on the TLS website. If anyone can help I would really appreciate it.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It is settlement, none of the other options are applicable and fiance visas are treated as settlement applications (even though they aren't technically)


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> It is settlement, none of the other options are applicable and fiance visas are treated as settlement applications (even though they aren't technically)


Thank you very much


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Afternoon all, 

My Fiances visa application was submitted approx. 5 weeks or so ago in Tashkent, today I had 2 missed calls which claim to be from the Home Office with the second message stating 'we will not call again'. Presumably this is for information or confirmation of something for the visa, now I have spent a panicked 24hrs where I have tried to find (with no luck, naturally) the HO phone number.

UK Visas have asked for some information from me with and said they will pass this on to the HO and (hopefully?) they will grant my request of calling me again.

My questions are ........

1. Is this normal / a bad sign they are calling?
2. Is it likely they'll call me again as I have requested? 
3. If they don't call me / refuse to call me - is the application basically a waste of money at this point? Because I missed 2 phone calls?! 

Thanks very much, if anyone has experience of this and can pass over any information I'd appreciate it.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey guys. So after a worrying couple of days waiting for UKVI to respond to my query of the above - I have had a reply after calling the helpline and getting a form to escalate the issue. 

They say that they HAVEN'T actually called me and thus it was some sort of phishing scam presumably? I will call the helpline (paid) and just see if there is any further action I need to take - I have to admit I hope this isn't the case of person A not knowing what person B has done with regards to my application as I am struggling to believe 'scammers' know of my mobile number and also know I have a visa application in at the moment.

Has anyone had experience with the above / dodgy calls etc?


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey guys, a quick update with some news. We have been granted the visa! It took nearly the full 60 working days, and I never got a response to my queries regarding the HO and phone-calls. 

Thanks for all the help, really I couldn't have done it without this website.

Post-marriage I'll be back


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'd like some advice if anyone can help I'd really appreciate it. 

Firstly, thanks for the information with my application - My partner and I are now married and are planning on making arrangements for the next stage of the process and I'd like to get confirmation that the next visa I'm about to begin the application process for is indeed the correct one! 

My wife is currently on the 'fiance visa', we are now married and she is still in the UK with me. Could I have confirmation that the following is the correct visa we need next? I am going through the .gov website and we are applying from within the UK. The URL I am looking at is :- https://www.gov.uk/remain-in-uk-family/apply

I am also trying to check how much we'll have to pay for the health surcharge - Can someone please advise which options I should check using the wizard as its confusing! 

Thanks for taking the time to read and for the advice. I couldn't have got to this stage without this website.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

I hate to ask again, but could anyone confirm the above is the correct path following getting married in the UK and applying from the UK? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You apply on form FLR(M), either online or paper form.
Fee is £993 by post, extra £490 at premium service centre (in-person).
IHS is £500 for 2.5 years.


----------



## sn000py (Aug 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You apply on form FLR(M), either online or paper form.
> Fee is £993 by post, extra £490 at premium service centre (in-person).
> IHS is £500 for 2.5 years.



Thanks for the help Joppa, I appreciate it


----------



## Fsha (May 29, 2017)

Hi Joppa
I am going to apply for flrm to switch my fiance visa to spouse visa 
Would you please send me a list of documents I need 
And please confirm that I can apply online I am going to use the premium service
Another important question is do I need to have an accommodation ccertificate from the council as I did for my fiance visa OR I just need a letter confirming my name and the address where my wife is living with me too?
Please reply asap
Thanks


----------

